

Need Canadian health care? Too bad you're not a dog. - pchivers
http://www.macleans.ca/science/health/article.jsp?content=20080501_103008_103008

======
sanswork
Not sure why this is here, I'd really expect to see it on Reddit instead.

That said, this is only true if you're lucky enough to live very close to one
of these few animal hospitals and have the money to spend on immediate
service(not cheap).

Medical treatment is always great for the wealthy no matter where you are. The
advantage of socialized medical care is that pretty good care is also
available to the disadvantaged and middle class.

